
We pay candidates for our Coding Challenges - Minds_DB
https://medium.com/@adam_carrigan/why-we-pay-candidates-for-our-coding-challenges-4b36e6cd21e3
======
easterncalculus
Going to be honest, I have trouble seeing how this is good. If you feel the
need to pay someone to do it, it probably shouldn't be done like that.

